# breeding centipedes



## noymadenip (Jan 10, 2008)

hi guys, im new to this thread, can anyone tell me how to breed centipedes? thanks!


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 10, 2008)

i'd try turning lead into gold 1st:wall: lol........galohero and a select few have tried with some results.... do a search of the forum for mating cent's or cent breeding..that should give you some results....theres no easy answer..

wayne


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Jan 14, 2008)

I also believe cacoseraph has bred them with some success, it is no easy feat tho.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 14, 2008)

Hopefully, it will get easier in time. It's not an easy thing to do, and most likely will not be an easy thing to do even if my research yeilds results. 

I've started doing some research into gender determination and I've found that it's even more difficult than I originally thought it was going to be. Quite a bit of the current conventional wisdom may be wrong.

I'm awaiting some papers from John Lewis...and I'll be ordering a copy of _The Biology of Centipedes_ soon and I'll post my preliminary results and updated hypothesis as soon as I complete my research in this area. My preliminary research is by no means finished yet...or even close to the middle.

Long story short...you know about as much as we do on this matter. It's simply not a road trodden down very much.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 15, 2008)

and if you get lucky you get this....


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 15, 2008)

The upcoming issue of Invertebrates-Magazine has two articles on breeding centipedes, one on Scolopendra heros and one on Scutigeromorpha.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 15, 2008)

BoC won't help too much

does talk about manually everting male's ~penis

i keep forgetting to try that

i would just ask galapoheros about breeding heros. he has movies of spermatophore transfer and everything. he is the most succesful breeder in america that i know of.  he is quite nice, too.


oh, and i've never bred centipedes.  i have captive hatched tons of babies and done some introductions and a little cohabitating... but the cohab'ed females haven't produced any eggs for me. of course, it is winter now so i sort of don't expect any until spring


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Mar 27, 2017)

I tried finding a way to sex and breed them when I got my first centipede (an ethmostigmus rubripes) and I couldn't find anything at all. Ive had a friend who just kept mixing centipede pairs without trying to sex them until he got a result.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 28, 2017)

Get a copy of Orin's fantastic book on keeping and breeding centipedes.


----------

